# Killer snake came through vents



## News Bot (Aug 7, 2013)

A 4.3M-LONG python that apparently slithered through a ventilation system and strangled two young boys may have been spooked, a snake expert says.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-














*Published On:* 07-Aug-13 01:33 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 7, 2013)

Another good argument for locked enclosures for all reptiles..... Absolutely tragic, poor kids....


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 7, 2013)

In my opinion Retics, and Afrocks, should come under the dangerous animal act, and not be kept!
they are hugely intimidating and dangerous predators!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll wait on the autopsy though...dont sound right to me


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

Cockney_Red said:


> In my opinion Retics, and Afrocks, should come under the dangerous animal act, and not be kept!
> they are hugely intimidating and dangerous predators!



Although they are both potentially dangerous most pet ones are gentle giants
If they were all predatory killing machines there would be a lot more deaths associated with them

At this stage this appears to have a tragic and avoidable accident
Only time will show the whole truth

Latest information is that the afrock has been euthanised 

Possibly the saddest part is yet to come


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 7, 2013)

longqi said:


> Although they are both potentially dangerous most pet ones are gentle giants
> If they were all predatory killing machines there would be a lot more deaths associated with them
> 
> At this stage this appears to have a tragic and avoidable accident
> ...



3 innocent lives taken so far...


----------



## hunterschamps (Aug 7, 2013)

Apparently the autopsy has confirmed the python was the cause of death. It still sounds sus to me..


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

Naomi said:


> 3 innocent lives taken so far...



If an escaped doberman killed a kid it would be euthanised
So we cannot expect a snake not to receive similar treatment in similar circumstances??


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 7, 2013)

longqi said:


> If an escaped doberman killed a kid it would be euthanised
> So we cannot expect a snake not to receive similar treatment in similar circumstances??



I just find the whole thing to be a bit off. Like many other people on here.


----------



## 12-08-67 (Aug 7, 2013)

very sad for the boys and the poor snake that seems to of been kept illegally  the snake should not of been held accountable (as owners dont we take responsibilty of the animals we own) and part of me hopes there is another sad reason these boys lost their life.


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree that we may never know the whole truth
I also think it would be very easy for a large snake to drop through a suspended tiled ceiling, which is probably the case in this instance
Everything reported so far is logically possible
How probable it is remains to be seen
Autopsy has blamed the snake for the deaths
No details of bites etc released


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 7, 2013)

Not meaning too start anything, but these were some posts made on 2 boys killed after python escapes store in Canada


----------



## FAY (Aug 7, 2013)

How big were these vents? The mind boggles :shock::shock:


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

Many air con vents from single units are simply pushed into place
No screws used for easy access
Vents may be 30cm square


----------



## saintanger (Aug 7, 2013)

does not make sense, a snake of that size crashing through a ceiling would of made some noise. why didn't no one here it?


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably tiles from a suspended ceiling
Light and not too noisy when they fall on carpet
or land on two kids with 50kg of scared snake


----------



## saintanger (Aug 7, 2013)

50kg snake there would definatly be a loud thud. 

if something big and heavy landed on me during the night i'd scream, so why did no one hear anything.

just does not sound right at all.


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

Police have stated there are bite marks on the boys


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

saintanger said:


> 50kg snake there would definatly be a loud thud.
> 
> if something big and heavy landed on me during the night i'd scream, so why did no one hear anything.
> 
> just does not sound right at all.



Now that bite marks are stated distinct possibility the afrock scented the kids and simply hit them hard and fast
5 and 7 yr old would stand zero chance of defence and possibly dead almost instantly
If both kids were lying close together it would have seen just one heat source

One big puzzle will be how the afrock got into the vent from the snake room
Vents dont push into the wall
They pop outwards

Many questions yet to be answered


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 7, 2013)

Shouldn't it be "Alleged" Killer snake. Guilty till proven innocent huh. Amazing how many different variations to this story there are, variations in pics/snakes, came through vent/punched through ceiling, strangled/crushed/bitten, 4.3meter/5meter. 

The interview with the shop owner didn't appeared stressed at all (body language) I know I would be a mess if this happened on my watch. The whole thing stinks of being sus to me. Yes I think it could have happened,...... did it actually happen in this instance mmmmmmm. I have issues with guilty till proven innocent and I am sure the damage done to the Herp world with these oversensationalised headlines regardless of the outcome is ever repairable.

Ps. Ive also read that the snake has been euthanized already.... before the autopsy????? have I missed something here. Yes the trial is scheduled for next week...... but the hanging is tommorrow:shock:


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 7, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Shouldn't it be "Alleged" Killer snake. Guilty till proven innocent huh. Amazing how many different variations to this story there are, variations in pics/snakes, came through vent/punched through ceiling, strangled/crushed/bitten, 4.3meter/5meter.
> 
> The interview with the shop owner didn't appeared stressed at all (body language) I know I would be a mess if this happened on my watch. The whole thing stinks of being sus to me. Yes I think it could have happened,...... did it actually happen in this instance mmmmmmm. I have issues with guilty till proven innocent and I am sure the damage done to the Herp world with these oversensationalised headlines regardless of the outcome is ever repairable.
> 
> Ps. Ive also read that the snake has been euthanized already.... before the autopsy????? have I missed something here. Yes the trial is scheduled for next week...... but the hanging is tommorrow:shock:



I read that they euth'd the snake to perform an autopsy on it too (to what end, I have no idea).


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 7, 2013)

ubermensch said:


> I read that they euth'd the snake to perform an autopsy on it too (to what end, I have no idea).



Strange isn't it, what are they hoping to find from the snake autopsy..... am I missing something here???


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 7, 2013)

Could the snake have of bitten the boys on a different occasion, and that would explain the bite marks?


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know how the owner managed to change his story - why would the police at FIRST think it came from the vents (i.e owner saying it was kept in the shop) and then all of a sudden NOOOO it was kept in the apartment! Then somehow got from it's cage, into the vents and fell through the roof? What, does the terrarium not have a top?


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 7, 2013)

ubermensch said:


> I don't know how the owner managed to change his story - why would the police at FIRST think it came from the vents (i.e owner saying it was kept in the shop) and then all of a sudden NOOOO it was kept in the apartment! Then somehow got from it's cage, into the vents and fell through the roof? What, does the terrarium not have a top?



Watch the shop owner interview on MSN, cool as a cucumber he is.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 7, 2013)

Something really doesn't add up. Kills two kids for fun? Hunts them down and doesn't try to eat either of them? Weird


----------



## Ambush (Aug 7, 2013)

Like many others. Something just is not right.. Happened to be a broken pipe? No screams? All to weird.


----------



## Leeloofluff (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds like a very convenient cover up to me. That just doesnt make sense.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 7, 2013)

With all due respect longqi, I just don't believe a snake of any size could silence and kill 2 kids of that age "almost instantly." I've had large constrictors myself, last one was a Burm about 16 feet long and about 50kg. I know how hard they can hit when striking. Sure one child could POSSIBLY be subdued without much fuss if the snake was in ambush mode and it got a good head shot, but not two kids of that age & size with a snake that has just fallen into the room and was itself disoriented.

Jamie


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 7, 2013)

Tragically,sources report the boys had visited a petting zoo that evening. It's not drawing a long bow to conclude they had livestock smell on them. Regarding noise, perhaps the flooring was carpet but it is presumptuous to assume the snake made a lot of noise or that is 'dropped' into the room. It is logical to realise young boys that age, after a busy exciting evening like they had, would sleep like logs. A large, determined snake could easily kill two small boys at the same time or one after the other during their heavy sleep. Constrictor snakes are very efficient at securing and overpowering groups of prey upon discovery. Obviously the snake was not disoriented when it went at the boys.

I think keeping giant constrictor snakes like Burmese pythons, African Rock pythons, Reticulated pythons and Anacondas should be qualified through strict licensing. These big animals have primitive brains and can't be trusted. I think that cool as a cucumber owner has rationalised away his own culpability, be it moral or legal or both, and I expect he is going to get the book thrown at him. I also expect laws changed or enacted over this infuriating event.


----------



## longqi (Aug 7, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> With all due respect longqi, I just don't believe a snake of any size could silence and kill 2 kids of that age "almost instantly." I've had large constrictors myself, last one was a Burm about 16 feet long and about 50kg. I know how hard they can hit when striking. Sure one child could POSSIBLY be subdued without much fuss if the snake was in ambush mode and it got a good head shot, but not two kids of that age & size with a snake that has just fallen into the room and was itself disoriented.
> 
> Jamie[unquote]
> 
> ...


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 7, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Watch the shop owner interview on MSN, cool as a cucumber he is.



Can you link? Really struggling to find it


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 7, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Can you link? Really struggling to find it


I'm sorry OldestMagician, spent the last hour looking for the vid I saw and cant find it, assuming its been "pulled". Here is a link to the latest info regarding the improbibility of such an attack. 
Snake expert questions python deaths of young boys
Apologies if this link has already been posted elsewhere


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 7, 2013)

How could the snake fall through the roof if the shop was underneath. The Age has a video with the shop owner talking about it. He doesn't even sound upset.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 7, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> How could the snake fall through the roof if the shop was underneath. The Age has a video with the shop owner talking about it. He doesn't even sound upset.



If possible could you please post the link. Ive been trying to find it as requested by oldest magician and cant locate it. Cheers.


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 8, 2013)

Prelim autopsy results released. They died of asphyxiation.


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 8, 2013)

ubermensch said:


> Prelim autopsy results released. They died of asphyxiation.




From what though ? Seems so sus


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 8, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> From what though ? Seems so sus



Hopefully once they release full results we'll know more. But I agree, it sounds suss. The snake owner could have easily killed them and asphyxiation could have been the same result.


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 8, 2013)

The boys' bodies had snake bite wounds on them.


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 8, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> The boys' bodies had snake bite wounds on them.



Boondocker, do you have a link? I haven't read anything that has stated that thus far.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 8, 2013)

ubermensch said:


> Hopefully once they release full results we'll know more. But I agree, it sounds suss. The snake owner could have easily killed them and asphyxiation could have been the same result.



First and foremost we shouldn't lose site that the tragedy here is that two kids lost there lives. I agree with ubermensch that cause of death could easily have come from the owner. 

The second sad fact here is that this story is obviously popular by its rating on things like MSN where it is constantly a top three story for the last few days. Unfortunately this is all ammunition for those whom don't understand and see snakes as bad. The average joe cant differentiate between a Rock python and any other type of python or snake for that matter, all they are reading is "Snake/bad/kill/kids". The whole thing stinks from many different levels. 

This same thing is happening with the child attacked by the bull mastiff cross, straight away words like these "breeds and others like them should not be permitted in the country". Its all very sad just when you think we have left the dark ages....... people are still reaching for there torches and pitch forks.


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 8, 2013)

ubermensch said:


> Boondocker, do you have a link? I haven't read anything that has stated that thus far.



The guy interviewed here revealed it.

UJR Update: Tragedy in Canada with Bry Loyst - YouTube


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 8, 2013)

the bite marks are redundant, he says he has countless animals there... The bites could have been from the day before from any animal.. 

The owner has a previous criminal record of violence. ( as in one of the previous links)

The bloke talking also hasn't been there yet and is only talking from speculation and accounts from people he has spoken to. 

This all seems a bit suss to me.. perfect timing to stop the large snake laws..


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 8, 2013)

Wouldn't be too hard to get a snake to bite the bodies of two deceased victims after they had been asphyxiated by a pillow (or similar). All too convenient and is relying fully on the naivety of the general public. I'll be blown away if the snake actually did this.


----------



## Annie_in_Kilsyth (Aug 8, 2013)

The snake was kept upstairs where the kids were staying, not down in the pet store. Sadly the fools have destroyed the python. After all, the snake had turned murderer and would have gone on a rampage....


----------



## Burnerism (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with an earlier comment on this or the other thread that it doesn't matter if its a pet snake or pet dog that has killed a child/person it needs to be uthenaised. Not that I believe the snake has actually done this as yet. But just because we are reptile lovers on a reptile forum doesn't mean we should loose sight of things. It's a tragedy all around, but at the end of the day two young children are dead, bugger the snakes, dogs, giraffes, unicorns or leprechauns. Lets just hope that we find out the real answers soon enough, one way or the other it's a sad story. The media is as much to blame for turning this as most other things into a circus. Disgusting.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 8, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> I agree with an earlier comment on this or the other thread that it doesn't matter if its a pet snake or pet dog that has killed a child/person it needs to be uthenaised. Not that I believe the snake has actually done this as yet. But just because we are reptile lovers on a reptile forum doesn't mean we should loose sight of things. It's a tragedy all around, but at the end of the day two young children are dead, bugger the snakes, dogs, giraffes, unicorns or leprechauns. Lets just hope that we find out the real answers soon enough, one way or the other it's a sad story. The media is as much to blame for turning this as most other things into a circus. Disgusting.



I agree with your sentiments on this Burnerism. What rubbed me the wrong way (one of many things) was kill snake THEN find out what killed the kids. "IF" it was the snake (and Im not saying its not)then a resounding YES to having it euthanized.

Ps. If its proven that the store owner did it I expect the same treatment for him that the snake got :twisted:


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 8, 2013)

Python victims 'smelled like prey' - The West Australian im still not 100% sure


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 8, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> I agree with an earlier comment on this or the other thread that it doesn't matter if its a pet snake or pet dog that has killed a child/person it needs to be uthenaised.



Ironically I think the same thing should be done with murderers and in some cases, rapists 

Why do animals draw the lucky card when it comes to something like this?


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 8, 2013)

ubermensch said:


> But I agree, it sounds suss. The snake owner could have easily killed them and asphyxiation could have been the same result.



So the man could murder the boys and fool several forensic investigators into blaming a snake. Nup.


----------



## Striker (Aug 9, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> So the man could murder the boys and fool several forensic investigators into blaming a snake. Nup.



Maybe he used the snake to kill the boys, rather than doing it himself then blaming the snake.

The problem with this story is the sequence of events. There is no single aspect that is impossible, its just that as you combine each event into a sequence it becomes less and less probable as an accident:

Snake escapes -careless, rare, unlucky
Makes it way to kids room through air conditioning - unlucky
Kids smell like livestock (allegedly)?? What are the odds?
Snake removes air conditioning vent? That was fortunate.
Kills not one, but two kids both old enough to cry, scream etc and nothing is heard. Even rats often get a squeak out or a defensive bite. No animal under attack is instantly motionless. Especially two under attack.

The stars really lined up nicely for this snake to do what it supposedly did. I don't suggest for a minute that I know what happened. But the information here is a story of a snake winning a lottery several times in a row. Doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Ambush (Aug 9, 2013)

I have Canadian friends. Stories and rumors are rife.


----------



## Snapped (Aug 9, 2013)

Very sad for the boys and their poor Mum/family would be heartbroken...I had wondered why the snake owners son didn't wake up or get attacked? 
Surely if they'd been playing with goats or snakes that day, they would have had a bath/shower. And the owner of the snake seemed way too cool and composed when I saw him speak. 
If it was my fault that 2 kids were dead because of my animal, I'd be a complete mess.

Hope they get the truth about what happened, and RIP two innocent little boys.


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 9, 2013)

if the kids smelled like prey, why didnt the snake eat them??


----------



## Ambush (Aug 9, 2013)

Falling through the ceiling. Would there not be an almighty crash? He must deeeeep sleep.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 9, 2013)

Some of you may remember my dog killed a neighbours dog when it entered our yard, I was a total mess over that. I don't think I could have remained composed enough to speak to the media the way he did if it had been 2 children.


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Striker said:


> Maybe he used the snake to kill the boys, rather than doing it himself then blaming the snake.



So you've argued the improbability that the snake alone killed the boys, then here you propose the guy got the snake to do what it couldn't have done itself..


----------



## Ambush (Aug 10, 2013)

Think they mean by not drawing attention.


----------



## Striker (Aug 10, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> So you've argued the improbability that the snake alone killed the boys, then here you propose the guy got the snake to do what it couldn't have done itself..



I argued the improbability of a snake escaping, seeking them out in a specific room, and killing them without attempting to eat and without a fight or sound occurring. I don't argue (and never argued in my previous post) the possibility of a 50 kg python physically being able to kill a kid if someone wraps it around them or puts it in the room with them while they sleep. A snake that size could kill me (an adult) if it wrapped around my chest or neck.


----------



## markannab (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't feel the snake should have been put down. Nothing more than the human desire for revenge.


----------



## longqi (Aug 18, 2013)

markannab said:


> I don't feel the snake should have been put down. Nothing more than the human desire for revenge.



Snake had to be put down
Imagine the aftermath
"Come to our display and touch the CHILDREN KILLER PYTHON
ONLY $10pp"


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 18, 2013)

longqi said:


> Snake had to be put down
> Imagine the aftermath
> "Come to our display and touch the CHILDREN KILLER PYTHON
> ONLY $10pp"



Thats pure stupidity. The snake shouldn't have been put down, just don't put it on display... why was that so hard to think of?


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 18, 2013)

markannab said:


> I don't feel the snake should have been put down. Nothing more than the human desire for revenge.



Couldn't agree more. It's a snake, not a domesticated animal like a dog. The idiot who didn't house it properly should be punished, not the animal who did exactly what millions of years of evolution programmed it to do.


----------



## Leasdraco (Aug 18, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Couldn't agree more. It's a snake, not a domesticated animal like a dog. The idiot who didn't house it properly should be punished, not the animal who did exactly what millions of years of evolution programmed it to do.


Authorities must have thought it was too dangerous or just too inconvenient to rehouse


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Couldn't agree more. It's a snake, not a domesticated animal like a dog. The idiot who didn't house it properly should be punished, not the animal who did exactly what millions of years of evolution programmed it to do.


Unfortunately you can't look at it like that. All the time all over the world animals a killed when they carry out their natural behaviour when they come into contact with humans. That is just what we do and no amount of protest or common sense will change that. Take shark baits for example, people want to swim in the ocean and will do and if a shark has a taste of one we will go out and hunt it down and kill it.


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 18, 2013)

Perhaps it needed to be euthanised for forensic purposes. That aside, I didn't give it a second thought. That it should be put down is a given, in my opinion.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 18, 2013)

It would have been put down because its an illegal introduced animal, so they can't rehouse(illegal) or release(non-native species) unfortunately euthanise is only option


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 18, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> It would have been put down because its an illegal introduced animal, so they can't rehouse(illegal) or release(non-native species) unfortunately euthanise is only option



You appear to (erroneously) believe that the rest of the world has wildlife laws that are as restrictive as Australia's laws.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 18, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> You appear to (erroneously) believe that the rest of the world has wildlife laws that are as restrictive as Australia's laws.


I was thinking the same based on USA laws but did not know for sure what Canadian law is.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 18, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Unfortunately you can't look at it like that. All the time all over the world animals a killed when they carry out their natural behaviour when they come into contact with humans. That is just what we do and no amount of protest or common sense will change that. Take shark baits for example, people want to swim in the ocean and will do and if a shark has a taste of one we will go out and hunt it down and kill it.



So i shouldn't look at it the right way, because the rest of the world looks at it the wrong way? Sorry but i'm not going to conform to the disgusting view that the world seems to have. 

"I went in their habitat, they acted out their natural behaviour. Better go kill them..." 

How is that, in any way, justifiable?


----------



## Striker (Aug 18, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Take shark baits for example, people want to swim in the ocean and will do and if a shark has a taste of one we will go out and hunt it down and kill it.



Or any other ones we come across while looking for the one that actually did the kill.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> So i shouldn't look at it the right way, because the rest of the world looks at it the wrong way? Sorry but i'm not going to conform to the disgusting view that the world seems to have.
> 
> "I went in their habitat, they acted out their natural behaviour. Better go kill them..."
> 
> How is that, in any way, justifiable?


Maybe I should have put "people don't" instead of "you can't" . I am not wanting a debate over what is right or wrong just stating how the world is. You obviously feel passionate about this and maybe should start some kind of animal rights movement to change things or join an already existing one.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> You appear to (erroneously) believe that the rest of the world has wildlife laws that are as restrictive as Australia's laws.


In Canada I believe most pythons are restricted and illegal and there are no native pythons in canadia


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> In Canada I believe most pythons are restricted and illegal and there are no native pythons in canadia


I have just read an article saying that particular species is not permitted in New Brunswick so I would assume that other species may be permitted but may be wrong in that assumption.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 18, 2013)

On researching it is not legal for home ownership of pythons in Canada and there is definatley no pythons native to Canada so no I was not erroneous in my appearance and some countries are as smart as Australia regarding there restrictions


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> On researching it is not legal for home ownership of pythons in Canada and there is definatley no pythons native to Canada so no I was not erroneous in my appearance and some countries are as smart as Australia regarding there restrictions


I believe with a little reading between the lines it is legal to own exotic reptiles in New Brunswick. Here is an extract from there Fish and wildlife act. I think the woma python may also be on a list that is exempt from this extract along with a few other Aussie species.

Where, in the opinion of the Minister, a person


_(__a__)_has imported exotic wildlife into the Province without a permit or has imported exotic wildlife into the Province contrary to the terms and conditions of a permit issued under paragraph (1)(a),



_(__b__)_is keeping exotic wildlife in captivity without a permit or is keeping exotic wildlife in captivity contrary to the terms and conditions of a permit issued under paragraph (1)(b), or



_(__c__)_will release exotic wildlife from captivity without a permit or will release exotic wildlife from captivity contrary to the terms and conditions of a permit issued under paragraph (1)(c),



the Minister may confiscate the exotic wildlife, other than the species or subspecies of exotic wildlife that are excluded from the operation of paragraphs 38.1(1)(a) and (b) by regulation, and may dispose of it as the Minister considers fit, and no person shall be entitled to, or have any claim or right to, any indemnity or compensation in respect of the confiscation.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Checkout the 40 pythons in motel room article it states no pythons are legal for home


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 18, 2013)

This is the act, not sure whether the area in which the 40 pythons were found is under a different act or not but here is another extract from the act and this is the part that the list of species is exempt from.

*90.1*(1)The Minister may


_(__a__)_issue a permit authorizing a person to import into the Province exotic wildlife and prescribe the terms and conditions under which exotic wildlife may be imported into the Province,



_(__b__)_issue a permit authorizing a person to keep exotic wildlife in captivity and prescribe the terms and conditions under which exotic wildlife may be kept in captivity, or



_(__c__)_issue a permit authorizing a person to release exotic wildlife from captivity and prescribe the terms and conditions under which exotic wildlife may be released from captivity.


----------



## Ambush (Aug 18, 2013)

You can own Pythons in Canada. It's the size of the python.


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 19, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> On researching it is not legal for home ownership of pythons in Canada and there is definatley no pythons native to Canada so no I was not erroneous in my appearance and some countries are as smart as Australia regarding there restrictions



Well then you're erroneous about not being erroneous lol. Pythons are kept in Canada. Nativity has nothing to do with it.

Here have a look: [_Removed link to Canadian Reptile forum_]


----------

